# Moebius 71 Ford Pickup



## edseldave (Jul 7, 2001)

Has anyone bought the new Moebius 71 Ford Ranger pickup ??
I bought one this weekend & it has no grille in it !!

Anyone else have this problem ??? 
Will be calling the hobby store on Monday ..


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd contact Moebius, the hobby store can't help, I think.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I second that! I'd contact Moebius instead, the hobby shop can't help you get the part you need.....


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

It seems like every time I finally break down and buy a resin kit because no plastic model of a subject is available, a company comes out with a plastic kit after I do, hm. I scrimped and saved to buy resin kits of '67-'72 Ford pickups, then MotorMax released a '69 F-100 diecast, and Moebius their '71 Ford pickup and '69 one. Though MotorMax is known for lacking some details, these are quite nice, except they are short beds. The resin kits I bought are long beds. 

I found a site selling the MotorMax '69 Ford F-100's for $11.99 each, in three available colors. I was surprised at the quality paint jobs and the intricate body details except they forgot to put on vent posts, LOL. I took care off that easily. And the wheels and tires, though nice, are not appropriate to that truck. I used resin wheels and hubcaps.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

-Hemi- said:


> I second that! I'd contact Moebius instead, the hobby shop can't help you get the part you need.....


Yes, true.


----------



## iowajazzwriter (Mar 16, 2013)

mr-replica said:


> It seems like every time I finally break down and buy a resin kit because no plastic model of a subject is available, a company comes out with a plastic kit after I do, hm. I scrimped and saved to buy resin kits of '67-'72 Ford pickups, then MotorMax released a '69 F-100 diecast, and Moebius their '71 Ford pickup and '69 one. Though MotorMax is known for lacking some details, these are quite nice, except they are short beds. The resin kits I bought are long beds.
> 
> I found a site selling the MotorMax '69 Ford F-100's for $11.99 each, in three available colors. I was surprised at the quality paint jobs and the intricate body details except they forgot to put on vent posts, LOL. I took care off that easily. And the wheels and tires, though nice, are not appropriate to that truck. I used resin wheels and hubcaps.


Same here! Finally found a resin 1966 F100; now Moebius has come out with it!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The only thing the hobby shop can do is give you a refund or let you exchange it for a different kit or the very same kit, and if that's the case ask if you can open and see if every part is there.


----------

